# New Hype. Wanna get robbed?



## sinjans (Mar 5, 2010)

Wanna get your window smashed? Sick this in your cup holder?

http://www.crunchgear.com/2010/03/03/canon-weather-sealed-70-200mm-l-coffee-thermos/


----------



## jbylake (Mar 5, 2010)

Yup....might as well get some lead ingots and paint them gold, and leave them in the front seat with your camera and computer bag....

J:lmao:


----------



## rallysman (Mar 5, 2010)

If it was Nikon I would totally buy one. Not that there is anything wrong with Canon, It's just not my _cup of tea_


----------



## sinjans (Mar 5, 2010)

rallysman said:


> If it was Nikon I would totally buy one. Not that there is anything wrong with Canon, It's just not my _cup of tea_


 

Well put. I LOL'd


----------



## Big (Mar 5, 2010)

How much are they?! lol


----------



## Derrel (Mar 5, 2010)

Meh....I'm holding out for the new Image Stabilizer f/4 version, which is lighter,smaller, and sharper than the old f/2.8 version...


----------



## sinjans (Mar 6, 2010)

IS should help with the starbucks shakes


----------



## MrRamonG (Mar 6, 2010)

Great catch sinjas.  :lmao: Thanks!!

It would be a bonus if the zoom allowed you to increase the volume.


----------

